
Ask HN: Is Selenium still the best automation tool in 2020? - qalearner
Would you choose something else in this area?
======
sophiebits
Playwright looks promising if you’re OK with a narrower range of browsers:
[https://github.com/microsoft/playwright](https://github.com/microsoft/playwright)

------
vladislavp
taiko (by thought works) [https://taiko.dev/](https://taiko.dev/)

also does browser automation testing. I think the headless browser it is using
underneath is Chromium.

It is integrate with gauge

[https://gauge.org/](https://gauge.org/)

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
It still has the least limitations with respect to browsers and broad support
for different languages.

I would suggest editing the question to mention browser automation for testing
specifically. Automation can be done in all sorts of areas and driving a
browser for testing is a tiny area of testing too.

------
shinryuu
Cypress.io is often recommended

------
bdavid21wnec
testcafe is ok. only javascript i think

